# Foals doing what they do best...



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Being adorable





Watching that one reminded me of this one: older video, but always worth a rewatch.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I love the first vid where the foal want to lay on the tarp but then jumps back! SOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That's amazing how they just know to get wet and then get as dirty as possible!! Both those videos are so cute. What breed is Tempo? He's one fast little ******!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

well the reason why they roll to get 'dirty' after a bath or just a cool of, is so the flys arent so attracted to them


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> That's amazing how they just know to get wet and then get as dirty as possible!!


Just like dogs!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

So cuteeeee! I want one! =P


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

AWH! these videos are SO cute!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Did you ever get that foal clean? LOL Too funny!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The video of tempo was absolutely beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing those!


----------



## yooperbug (Jun 12, 2009)

Babies are so cute! Makes you wonder what goes through the mare's head when the foal is jumping around and playing. Thanks for sharing. By the way I really like that mare. She sure is pretty.


----------



## yooperbug (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh and the second video was awesome. Too cute!


----------

